# Quelle insuperabili ...



## Eratò (11 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Vbg7YoXiKn0]http://youtu.be/Vbg7YoXiKn0[/video]


----------



## Eratò (11 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube_share;H5d3MN1UUis]http://youtu.be/H5d3MN1UUis[/video]


----------



## Eratò (11 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube_share;j4ErjX8p20s]http://youtu.be/j4ErjX8p20s[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (11 Aprile 2014)

Io di insuperabile conosco solo il tonno

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (11 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io di insuperabile conosco solo il tonno
> 
> Buscopann


Oggi c'hai la fissa del pesce!


----------



## Eratò (11 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io di insuperabile conosco solo il tonno
> 
> Buscopann


Conosci qualcosa di insuperabile almeno!
Qualcosa è sempre meglio di niente :mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (11 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube_share;O4QEetrWJps]http://youtu.be/O4QEetrWJps[/video]


----------



## Leda (12 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube_share;6JaOTGO2ey4]http://youtu.be/6JaOTGO2ey4[/video]

Seriamente.


----------



## marietto (12 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;CIHny7QEf7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIHny7QEf7o[/video]


----------



## marietto (12 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;ughAVo2ZAag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ughAVo2ZAag[/video]


----------



## Eratò (13 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> [video=youtube;CIHny7QEf7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIHny7QEf7o[/video]


Rimarra nei secoli dei secoli!


----------



## Eratò (13 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_nbqqoRx3r8]http://youtu.be/_nbqqoRx3r8[/video]


----------



## Eratò (13 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube_share;juTeHsKPWhY]http://youtu.be/juTeHsKPWhY[/video]


----------



## Eratò (13 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Sq9oR9x171w]http://youtu.be/Sq9oR9x171w[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (21 Aprile 2014)

:smile:[video=youtube;0714IbwC3HA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0714IbwC3HA[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (21 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;WCFDo3XSUsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCFDo3XSUsQ[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (21 Aprile 2014)

E per stasera credo di aver dato il mio contributo.
Saprai che questo è il più bel pezzo mai scritto sull'analisi e l'introspezione ....


[video=youtube;y7EpSirtf_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7EpSirtf_E[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;DM0YCnehRcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM0YCnehRcE[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;pPSR9K7tzPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPSR9K7tzPc[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;mdt0SOqPJcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdt0SOqPJcg[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;KgFHM8HMbWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgFHM8HMbWQ[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;mQZmCJUSC6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;dWlLPJG9Cvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWlLPJG9Cvg[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;6U8JlcB_BzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U8JlcB_BzA[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;Ixqbc7X2NQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixqbc7X2NQY[/video]


----------



## Eratò (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;rTVjnBo96Ug]http://youtu.be/rTVjnBo96Ug[/video]


----------



## Eratò (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;qfZVu0alU0I]http://youtu.be/qfZVu0alU0I[/video]


----------



## Eratò (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;MtrsyA0lwHU]http://youtu.be/MtrsyA0lwHU[/video]


----------



## Eratò (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;cE_jOD2Fxvs]http://youtu.be/cE_jOD2Fxvs[/video]


----------



## Eratò (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;cnPlJxet_ac]http://youtu.be/cnPlJxet_ac[/video]


----------

